# How to fix rips in metal shed roof???



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 13, 2012)

*I'm trying to figure out the best way to fix rips in a metal shed that i got off craigslist. The roof is rusty so however we fix it will need to be able to work around that. I'm thinking either foil tape, gorilla tape, or duct tape over the rips on the outside (if I could get one of those to stick to rusty metal) and then covering it with that henry's waterproof roof coating (sometimes called snowcoat)... 

What do you guys think?*


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.cofair.com/roof.aspx


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2012)

Let me just say that tape, of any kind, will loose it's hold in cold weather and even more as it weathers[suffers heat and cold periods.]
If they are large patches, I would rather scrape clean the holes and then add on new roofing and tar it together/fancy metal roofing patch stuff. Idk what it's called. 


I wonder how that foil holds up against rough/jagged edges, birds, sticks and the like?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

How large are the rips?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 14, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Let me just say that tape, of any kind, will loose it's hold in cold weather and even more as it weathers[suffers heat and cold periods.]
> If they are large patches, I would rather scrape clean the holes and then add on new roofing and tar it together/fancy metal roofing patch stuff. Idk what it's called.
> 
> 
> I wonder how that foil holds up against rough/jagged edges, birds, sticks and the like?


*

We'd be covering over the tape with roof sealant...


The rips are not more than 5" long and 1" wide.... *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 14, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.cofair.com/roof.aspx


*
This stuff is awesome, will it stick to rust?*


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 14, 2012)

The surface to receive QUICK ROOF must be clean, dry and free from oil, grease or debris prime where necessary is what it says on their site.  I would probably wire brush off all the rust i could for better contact and prime it.


----------

